# GALLERY BUTTON



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2015)

Can't open the Gallery








Geo


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2015)

Horse has been informed about that. If you change the template to the Metro one it works. At least for me.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 16, 2015)

Fixed.
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2015)

And thank you, Mr. Horse.




Geo


----------

